# Nike One RZN-x review



## lyden (May 18, 2013)

So I having been playing Titleist prov1x for nearly 2 years with no real substance for my argument for using it except it stops quickly and feels nice off the putter. That been said I'd never compared it with any other decent quality ball so I decided to road test the RZN-x. 

At Â£28.99 per dozen they were significantly cheaper than the prov1x but you don't get the urethane cover most of us crave. 

Firstly off the tee this ball was long and straight but undoubtedly a different feel / sound more in line with cheaper balls but probably due to the cover. My mi***** severity was reduced with no lost balls and significantly more fairways hit. Hit straight this ball cut through the wind like a warm knife in butter, a welcome sight by the coast.

Approach shots had an explosive feel off the club face without the compression of the prov1 but with an above average stopping power. I make no apologies for saying again that into wind it outperformed the prov.

Short pitches had a fair amount of spin and checked but perhaps the main draw back and noticeable difference between the prov1x was the performance on my favoured flop shot, the spin wasn't quite there when needed on firm greens. 

When putting the feel was medium which i liked and gave me confidence in distance control compared to the softer premium balls. While not strictly scientific I definitely putted more consistently with the rzn.

While I can't comment on the 2013 version of the prov1 previous models had serious issues with durability and there were times if I could afford to I would have changed one out mid round. No such problems with the rzn, in fact the very same ball is going out for my next tournament.

Tee shots 8/10
Approach 8/10
Shot game 7/10
Putting 8/10
Durability 9/10

In conclusion I would happily recommend these balls to most handicaps especially the 10-20 range. These will be my go to balls in blustery conditions and maybe permanently although I still have plenty of love for the prov1 which is a sublime summer ball if you can afford it.


----------



## scratch (May 18, 2013)

Decent review but with all due respect, I don't understand why a 17hcp is judging a ball on it's flop shot characteristics. Not really the sort of shot you should be looking to play unless absolutely no choice, bit of a high tariff shot


----------



## bluewolf (May 18, 2013)

scratch said:



			Decent review but with all due respect, I don't understand why a 17hcp is judging a ball on it's flop shot characteristics. Not really the sort of shot you should be looking to play unless absolutely no choice, bit of a high tariff shot 

Click to expand...

Because the flop shot is cool and when its pulled off, it makes us look like golfing gods!!! I can't do them though, so I don't even try...

To the OP, Good review, might give some a try this week. The Mizzy MP ball hasn't really endeared itself to me yet...


----------



## lyden (May 18, 2013)

scratch said:



			Decent review but with all due respect, I don't understand why a 17hcp is judging a ball on it's flop shot characteristics. Not really the sort of shot you should be looking to play unless absolutely no choice, bit of a high tariff shot  

Click to expand...

That would be the same archaic thinking that says I can't swing a driver at 118mph. I've played 6 important rounds of golf in my life 3 of which were handicap cards, so cut me some slack on the handicap front.


----------



## scratch (May 18, 2013)

lyden said:



			That would be the same archaic thinking that says I can't swing a driver at 118mph. I've played 6 important rounds of golf in my life 3 of which were handicap cards, so cut me some slack on the handicap front.
		
Click to expand...

All I was saying is I don't understand why you would rate a ball on how good it is for flop shots. You might hit that shot once a round out of 90 odd shots? Just seems a bit strange that's all.


----------



## lyden (May 18, 2013)

I had to hit it twice and neither time did it have to stopping power of the prov1, I suppose I thought it might give some insight into my experience of the spin rate.


----------



## scratch (May 18, 2013)

OK fair enough  :thup:

For info though, the flop shot isn't about spin, it's about throwing the ball up high so it comes down almost vertically with little or no run.


----------

